# Fixing Loose Screws and Rod



## DANtheDINOSAUR (May 21, 2008)

I have a S&W 686 which is quite a beut' since I picked her up used. When I got it home and inspected it more thoroughly when changing the grips, I noticed some of the screws were a bit loose. I shrugged it off and gave em a tightening.

I took it out for the first shoot and after maybe 15 rounds, I notice the extractor rod loosens up while I am firing it, which I re tightened every few rounds or so, and upon further inspection, the same screws I had tightened before had once again loosened.

I first though I should take it to a smith to take a look see, but I am most likely sure this is something I can take care of. I was going to use loc-tite, but I am not too sure on how well it will work with my gun. What would/do you guys use to keep threads from loosening?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Clean it up good and get rid of any grease and oil. Then a little dab of Loc Tite. Blue if you want to take it apart regularly, red if it is more permanent.


----------

